# ISO plastic bowls/pitchers



## xraygrl (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi there, I am looking for plastic bowls/pitchers for soap making similar to the ones used in this youtube video (the bigger ones):


 [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTDPcyUUF_Q&list=UU3PM8TsawVROFDbAJ1IyjRw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTDPcyUUF_Q&list=UU3PM8TsawVROFDbAJ1IyjRw[/ame]



They don't have to be exactly the same ones, just something similar. My other ones are getting older and need to be replaced. Thanks!


----------



## tigersister (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a couple of those white mixing bowls that I picked up from the local Dollar Tree.


----------



## Susie (Dec 15, 2014)

Dollar Tree here carries them also.


----------



## Jstar (Dec 15, 2014)

Yup, Dollar Tree...maybe Big Lots if you have one of those....and most 99c stores may carry them


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 15, 2014)

White mixing bowls from Dollar Tree (for a buck , I've also seen them at supermarkets for $2.99 or so.  They have a small version and a larger version, the small ones are flimsy, but great for melting oils and mixing colors.   The measuring cups are Norpro cups available from Amazon.


----------



## xraygrl (Dec 15, 2014)

Awesome! I have both Dollar Tree and Big Lots here! Going to look for some of these today! Don't know why dollar tree didn't cross my mind. :crazy: I had looked at Walmart, Target, and Bed Bath and Beyond and didn't come up with anything.


----------



## Susie (Dec 15, 2014)

If you can't find those, most big box home improvement stores have paint buckets that have the 5 in the little triangle on the bottom, and are cheap.  And they come in a wide variety of sizes.


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 15, 2014)

Yup, the dollar store for me too, the very same pitchers. I just have to comment....after making a bzillion batches this holiday season, I still watched the whole video. There's just something fascinating (at least to soapmakers, I guess) about watching someone make soap. And boy, she's got a very well behaved recipe there, to allow her that much time to fool with colors and swirls! But awwww.....she didn't cut them. :-(  Thanks for the video.


----------



## xraygrl (Dec 15, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> Yup, the dollar store for me too, the very same pitchers. I just have to comment....after making a bzillion batches this holiday season, I still watched the whole video. There's just something fascinating (at least to soapmakers, I guess) about watching someone make soap. And boy, she's got a very well behaved recipe there, to allow her that much time to fool with colors and swirls! But awwww.....she didn't cut them. :-( Thanks for the video.




I know, right! I have been making soap for a long time, but I still learn little tricks here and there from watching other people make soap. I love to watch the process!

 ETA, I got called in to work today so I didn't get to go to Dollar Tree, so I will have to go tomorrow. Thanks everyone!


----------

